# is there a cpt code for multiple tendon repairS



## teresa (May 24, 2012)

OP REPORT STATED LACERATION RT FOREARMCOMPLEX 8 CM LACERATION WITH ULNAR NERVE, MEDIAN NERVE, RADIAL NERVE, RADIAL ARTERY, FLEXOR CARPI ULNARIS TENDON, 4 TENDONS OF THE FLEXOR DIGITORUM SUPERFICIALIS, 4 TENDONS OF THE FLEXOR DIGITORUM PROFUNDUS, FLEXOR CARPI RADIALIS, PALMARIS LONGUS, ABDUCTOR POLLICIS LONGUS AND FLEXOR POLLICIS LONGUS TENDONS ALL REPAIRED BY SUTURE. WOULD I USE A SEPERATE CPT CODE FOR EACH NERVE AND TENDON? PLEASE HELP SOMEONE!:


----------

